# My Rights to my Rescue Dog I have owned for 5 years.



## Danniella levine

I rescued bailey 5 years ago, he was clearly an abandoned, neglected animal who followed me home from about half a mile to a mile away from my house. Being a dog lover, I took him in and fed him, his collar had outgrown from a pup and I had to cut this off. I reported him as found to my local dog warden and the authority's, posted online and tried to find his owner. After hearing no response I decided to take him in. I took him to the vets however they weren't the best as I didn't have a job at the time (PDSA) they were unable to give me any information as to how old he might be and I told them the story of how I found him, and I've just realised now how they never looked for a microchip. 4-5 years down the line I get a job and I am able to take him to a nice vets (as I was 14 when I took him in, I am now 19) and I had him micro chipped. When they tested the chip worked it turns out he had another chip in him. The vets have now informed me they are obliged to attempt to contact the previous owners and I am terrified! I have cared for and loved Bailey for 5 years, he is well looked after and I have a diploma in veterinary nursing and animal care as this is what I studied at collage. I love him more than anything! I have been doing research on this and the vet told me she would contact me before doing anything but I honestly cant sleep because of this and I just wanted to know peoples thoughts and what rights I do have to him?
Thanks, Danniella


----------



## kittih

Hi and welcome.

I have no specific advice but you may want to contact www.doglaw.co.uk for advice. They deal with ownership issues etc and can provide advice for a fee...

https://www.doglaw.co.uk/ownership-custody-disputes/


----------



## Rafa

As I understand it, if you reported him as found to the Dog Warden, then his owners had 28 days in which to claim him.

I really do not believe you have anything to worry about. His original owners clearly did not contact the Dog Warden and have not reclaimed him in 5 years.

I would be astonished if they even wanted him back after all this time.


----------



## Danniella levine

Thankyouu!!


----------



## kimthecat

I'm sorry to hear this . I don't know what the law is .
The owners might have moved and the contact details out of date .
If they did look for him then it would be nice for them to know that he is ok .
They must have cared enough about him to have him microchipped.


----------



## planete

kimthecat said:


> I'm sorry to hear this . I don't know what the law is .
> The owners might have moved and the contact details out of date .
> If they did look for him then it would be nice for them to know that he is ok .
> They must have cared enough about him to have him microchipped.


It would be nice if this was always the case but one of my rescue bitches had a chip when picked up by the dog warden. The people were contacted and said they did not want her! So Sophie is still here. She had been chipped and neutered, she is a beautiful clever dog, but nope, no longer wanted. :Banghead


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> They must have cared enough about him to have him microchipped.


He could have been chipped as a pup tho' and changed hands a few times and the chip remained in the first owner's name. Hope all goes well.
ETA Wouldn't the dog warden have scanned him?


----------



## JessandJackson_x

Do you have proof from all that time ago that you got in touch with the DW?

It is just a shame that the microchip at the time you found him wasn't noted vs given your personal circumstances.

Wait it out. See what the owners say vs the 28 day rule of the DW... as you never know their story... they may have been on holiday for 28 days as such so in theory their time was up... they could have had someone pet-sitting him... i can understand how you feel though it must be heart wrenching.. keep us updated


----------



## tinydestroyer

What a frightening situation! I don't know much about the UK laws, but I agree that you should try and dredge up any documentation about that time - including your first vet visit, any subsequent vet visits / care that you've provided for Bailey, as well as your contact with the dog warden. I hope you and Bailey remain happy and safe together, and this is nothing more than a formality!


----------



## MirandaG

That's horrible! I've found a stray once when I was traveling and went to get her checked to see if she had a microchip . I was both happy and frustrated that she didn't. Happy because whoever abandoned her in the middle of freaking nowhere in a four lane highway didn't deserve her anyway. Frustrated because we were leaving in two weeks and didn't have the time nor money to bring her back to the UK with us. I fell in love with her in two weeks and cried my heart out when we left her with a dog fosterer (she has since been adopted). There would be no way in hell I'd give her up after five years. If she was in such a horrible shape when you found her, can you claim they're neglectful owners? Urgh, reading this makes me so angry. I don't care what their excuses are, imo they're not fit to have her. I hope it all goes well for you and your dog.


----------



## Calvine

JessandJackson_x said:


> Do you have proof from all that time ago that you got in touch with the DW?


Possibly not after five years. A lost dog appeared in my friend's garden and the first thing the warden did was scan him; he was home within the hour. According to the owner he ''slipped his collar'' so had no ID tag.


----------



## Woah

As I read it I understand that the dog was already microchipped. First thing when finding a potentially abandoned/lost dog is to check if microchipped. You didn’t do this. The dog belongs by law to someone else no matter how long you’ve cared for him or love him. You cannot claim he was neglected because you do not know the circumstances around his split from previous owner (he could have been lost for weeks and become malnourished and unkempt). Your best bet is to contact his owner and plead to keep him.


----------



## TriTri

How did you get on @Danniella levine? I hope you got to keep him?


----------



## Calvine

TriTri said:


> How did you get on @Danniella levine? I hope you got to keep him?


It would be interesting to know, but it's eight months since OP was around, so we may never know.


----------



## TriTri

Calvine said:


> It would be interesting to know, but it's eight months since OP was around, so we may never know.


I know, I was hoping she may get a message and think to update us. So many people never update us :Banghead


----------

